# (updated with pics) 9 years



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

One thing very special happened that unforgetable day. A special little maltese was born and her name is Liberty!!! Yes she turned nine today, her party was small because I've been a little under the weather. She went to the groomer yesterday for probably her first real groom in years. She looks beautiful. She had cake and was dressed in a red, white and blue dress. Sorry no pics:blush:. I felt a lot better Sunday, I thought it only fitting she had a proper birthday party. 









Aloha!!! It's me Liberty. Me Mom is feeling better and yep
she sure did dress me up in one of my new dresses. I'm going to have my first birthday partyever.








Here's me cake, we ate half yesterday( hehehe). Me mom had to ge me a weally soft one because i missing a wot of teefe.








Here are some of me presents. I wuv the new soft treats.
As for the hide a squirl somefing tells me the other two will play wif it more. But I appreciate the fhought.








Yep the gang is all here again!! I thought I was excited, look at Reginald. He's so happy he's howling.








I fink I could get used to this!!!








Chloe being a little shy today, she did not get her nappy.








Don't you fink Reginald is a handsome dude for 16?








Yep its me Alvin the stud muffin!! I'm sick of all the girl talk. Me dad said I didn't have to wear a collard shirt. Yep that's right you'll see in the next picture.








Yep that's because I'm a Dallas Cowboy!!! Me and me Dads favorite team.








Ladies don't you fink I have very good table manners too. Unlike???








The girls!!! You can dress them up but can't take them from
the back yard








Dang, me Mom caught me licking the knive.








My very special Liberty. She has been such a joy since joining our family. We both thank you for coming to her party.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Happy Birthday Liberty.:chili::chili: Love that you named her that. :wub::wub: No pics??:blink: Say it ain't so! It's my friend's birthday today too. Really hard for her since 9/11 "celebrating" today and says she wishes she could change her b'day.:huh:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy birthday Liberty!! arty:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wishing Liberty a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Liberty! May you live forever....


no party???? :w00t: Did you at least get lots of presents??? We all know your mom knows how to throw a great party. (maybe she's planning a surprise party for when she's feeling better) :thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday little Liberty!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: Happy Birthday Sweet Liberty.. we always love pictures.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awww, Happy Birthday Liberty!
What a great name for your special 9-11 baby. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Liberty~~~I hope you had a great Birthday!!!!

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Liberty!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Happy Birthday Liberty! May you live forever....
> 
> 
> no party???? :w00t: Did you at least get lots of presents??? We all know your mom knows how to throw a great party. (maybe she's planning a surprise party for when she's feeling better) :thumbsup:


Yes she got some new soft treats. She was already missing some teeth when I adopted her, but had 9 extracted last week.:blink: Also some new dresses, and can't forget the hide a squirl.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad your special little girl,Liberty, had a great birthday. Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRECIOUS LIBERTY:wub::chili:

I hope your feeling better today Mary
when your feeling better I'd love to see Liberty in one of her birthday dresses


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Liberty! Did Mommy take pictures of you all "fru fru'd" up? We want to see them!!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Since I felt better and had so many request I updated the
thread for you all to enjoy. She is so very special.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Happy birthday and those pics are incredible!!!! How adorable!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Mary, I love the photos!!! The pic of you and Liberty is beautiful, you need to frame it. :wub: Liberty looks so beautiful in her party dress! I love that dress, how pretty. All the guests look so cute in their party hats and look so sweet patiently awaiting for their cake. The cake looks super yummy! I want a piece, Liberty! Awe, Reginald looks awesome for his age. I would never guess him to be 16 yrs young!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Totally LOVED the pictures ... what fun! such a special girl, indeed  thank you so much for sharing

hugs
Kat


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Mary So glad you are feeling better.. and thanks for posting all the birthday pictures... Amazing your dogs let you put the birthday hats on and then they are still enough for pictures! AMAZING


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

allheart said:


> Oh Happy birthday and those pics are incredible!!!! How adorable!!!!


Thank you so much.




suzimalteselover said:


> Mary, I love the photos!!! The pic of you and Liberty is beautiful, you need to frame it. :wub: Liberty looks so beautiful in her party dress! I love that dress, how pretty. All the guests look so cute in their party hats and look so sweet patiently awaiting for their cake. The cake looks super yummy! I want a piece, Liberty! Awe, Reginald looks awesome for his age. I would never guess him to be 16 yrs young!


Thanks, the dress is one of my favorites. Reginald says thanks too.




Katkoota said:


> Totally LOVED the pictures ... what fun! such a special girl, indeed  thank you so much for sharing
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Your very welcome.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :aktion033: Mary So glad you are feeling better.. and thanks for posting all the birthday pictures... Amazing your dogs let you put the birthday hats on and then they are still enough for pictures! AMAZING


I'm glad too..I needed to make batches of dog food which I did. That's
why Chloe is so sleepy she was right under my feet all day hoping for
a morsel:HistericalSmiley:. We do get lucky but it did take several shots. I just really
happy she had her party. She is a true joy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Liberty :cheer: :cheer: arty: You look so adorable in your pretty dress.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Happy Birthday Liberty :cheer: :cheer: arty: You look so adorable in your pretty dress.


Thank You Maureen.. In nine years she never had a party, I'm so glad
I felt better to give her a proper 1st birthday with our family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Now that's a Proper party befitting our Lady Liberty!!! :aktion033:

What a pretty party dress too!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks so much for sharing !! what a beauty liberty is !! loved all the pics , pretty dress . everything , how sweet of u to give her first bday party !


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The A Team said:


> :aktion033: Now that's a Proper party befitting our Lady Liberty!!! :aktion033:
> 
> What a pretty party dress too!!!!


I felt so guilty for being sick. So glad I got to do it. One of her nicknames is Lady Liberty.




uniquelovdolce said:


> thanks so much for sharing !! what a beauty liberty is !! loved all the pics , pretty dress . everything , how sweet of u to give her first bday party !


Thank you so much...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know how i missed this thread. Mary i'm glad to hear that your feeling better.  What a wonderful birthday for Liberty! Happy Birthday Liberty!!! What great pictures and i loved all of the captions especailly the one about dressing the girls up and not being able to take them out of the back yard.:HistericalSmiley: What a beautiful bunch of fluffs you have. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Liberty. You sure look sweet in your birthday dress:wub:. Really great pictures.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I don't know how i missed this thread. Mary i'm glad to hear that your feeling better.  What a wonderful birthday for Liberty! Happy Birthday Liberty!!! What great pictures and i loved all of the captions especailly the one about dressing the girls up and not being able to take them out of the back yard.:HistericalSmiley: What a beautiful bunch of fluffs you have. :wub:


I don't think you missed it, probably the way I went about posting then updating. Thank you for your wonderful compliments.



lynda said:


> Happy Birthday Liberty. You sure look sweet in your birthday dress:wub:. Really great pictures.


Libby says Thank You.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday beautiful Liberty. 

Mary, these pictures are priceless!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I almost missed the birthday pictures. And what a great party & awesome pictures. You're fluffs are all so adorable & have such good table manners. How in the world do you get them all to sit so nicely at the table? Love it, love it,love it. Happy birthday beautiful Liberty, glad you finally got to have a birthday party. :aktion033: Mary the girls are adorable in their pretty dresses, I love your pictures. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

KAG said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful Liberty.
> 
> Mary, these pictures are priceless!!!
> xoxoxoxoxo


Thanks Kerry.



momtoboo said:


> Oh my goodness, I almost missed the birthday pictures. And what a great party & awesome pictures. You're fluffs are all so adorable & have such good table manners. How in the world do you get them all to sit so nicely at the table? Love it, love it,love it. Happy birthday beautiful Liberty, glad you finally got to have a birthday party. :aktion033: Mary the girls are adorable in their pretty dresses, I love your pictures. Glad you're feeling better.


Sue thanks for the wonderful words, as for the table it takes a few 
shots.:innocent:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, Liberty we missed your birthday and your party. We feel bad. Belated Birthday wishes aren't bad though. They drag your birthday out longer. You are a very pretty little girl and you look very sweet. We hope you accept our late but sincere birthday wishes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Mary, that is the cutest party I've ever seen.

They all look like little furry people at a gathering ~ :HistericalSmiley:
My parties turn into a disaster. Either that, or all the dogs fall asleep with their party hats on. LOL

What a blast. Thank you so much for sharing. 

And, of course, Happy Birthday Little One. I love the seniors. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Love, love, LOVE!!!!! :heart:

I'm so sorry I missed this thread.

Seeing those pics and reading those captions really brought a smile to my face! Happy belated birthday, Liberty!!!!! :wub::wub::wub: It looks like Mommy made it a FANTASTIC one! :chili:

Thanks so much for sharing! :aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mary, I loved all Liberty's birthday pics of her party...so so cute. Happy belated Birthday to Liberty...I can see Mommy made it a very special party for you! You are so beautiful!!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WOO HOO, NINE!!!:chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

*Happy birthday Liberty sweetheart!!:wub:
what a special and fun party you had!!:chili::chili:

*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OOOOOH -- you added pictures.:chili::chili: I thought I already answered this thread but that was before the pix. Just adorable -- so much fun seeing your crew and captions!! Lady Liberty shines :wub:You make the best parties. I'm not letting Tyler near this thread or he'll be hopping a flight to Hawaii that I can't afford.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Those pics are so beautiful....I loved each and every one of them. The dogs look adorable with their party hats on and the 16 year old dog ..wow...he looks great. Your malt is such a beauty with her party dress ! Thanks for sharing !:wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

*Happy*

Birthday :wub:
sounds like you had a lot of fun.
Too pretty in your dress :wub:


----------



## Noles's Mom (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pictures are adorable!!! I'm so glad things are working out so well!


----------

